# Moving to Boise



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm gonna be moving from Seattle, WA to Boise ID, and I'd like to meet up with some riders and make new connections.
My name is Bernie, and I'm 28 and a personal trainer! lol


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Check with local bike shops - I used to rent bikes there - they give out good info on where to ride and some have group rides etc.


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

Howdy Berine!

My name's Marcos, Mark if you prefer. I work at a local bike shop in Boise. It's called George's Cycles and Fitness, I'm at the Front St. location. We've got a lot of information available about local group rides. Off the top of my head, I know there's a BIG group ride that runs on Sundays out of Big City Coffee on Grove St. The club that runs it is called Intermountain Orthopedic/Lost River.

Also, check out the following website: http://www.idahobikeracing.org/

Welcome to the City of Trees!


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

Ill be visiting the area around june/july and definetly check out the shops. Hows the riding in North Boise?


----------



## tone12 (Feb 4, 2007)

North Boise is great. You can climb up Bogus Basin road or hit the Hidden Springs loop.


----------

